# Bucket trucks



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

I use and old bucket truck , i have never had the benifits of using anything new. I was watching a fellow with a newer truck and when he was up about 52ft that thing really bucked him around. He was very experienced but i could clearly see it bothered him. 

My bucket gives me allot of sway and when i am way up it gets me a little uneasy at times... 

I actually feel more secure in the tree , If you can understand that. 
For those of you who use new trucks are they smooth?

I am sure you all are totally fearless.. but i have to tell you that i feel shakey some days when i am way up there . i have some things i do to get rid of that feeling . Do you ever feel this way and if so what do you do?


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 20, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

Your bucket shouldn't swing AT ALL, other then minor boom bouncing. When you release the lever the movement should STOP. This is extremely important when working aroung pwr lines.

You need to get your bucket looked at.

People die in them all the time.

One guy I worked for had a 75' elevator bucket. When you let go of the lever, the movement continued for another 4 to 6 feet. He told me 'Ya, I gotta get that thing fixed - just feather it'

Ha! I told him yea, I'll climb the rest of the tree out.  

Wear your lanyard, Abb.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

I see mostly the pins have some slack. Nothing i plan on fixing in the immedate future... I am not going to put allot of money into this truck. I would think trying to fix those pins would be allot of work... I have the style bucket that is attached to the back of the truck. Mostly all pins.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

i couldnt handle having the thing go after i wasnt running the lever.. that is to much for me.... as for powerlines i am extreamly careful there. Yes i know that lynard is way important..... You just grab a branch and before you know it that branch is taking you with it to the ground....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't forget about the 'dying' part I spoke of!


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

i remember that part . but do people often die from the buckets breaking or flipping ?


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 20, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

I already know that it has problems with pins i personaly dont think that they will be a problem ? I know that an inspector would tell me that i need to replace the pins , he would do this just to cover himself as i would expect.. But in reality i really dont think those pins are going to break. That would take allot.

If i thought i could get an inspector to give me the straight story of the risk i would have him take a look , probly will anyway. but i hope he just doesnt tell me i need to replace these pins just for the sake that he doesnt want to be responsible ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

http://www.sspc.org/regnews/regnewsother/aerialsafety.html


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

thank you i will check into it.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Dec 20, 2003)

My bucket truck is a '95 altec. It just recently had the main bushings replaced and was dielectric tested. A bucket shouldn't sway. Maybe the upper boom will bounce if you stop too fast. Mine doesn't sway even in windy conditions.

I think you should seriously consider buying a refurbished truck. They run about $40-55k. They wont spring leaks and get you stuck in the air. Trust me, I've been through all that.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

What did that work cost you ? I wouldnt even consider spending that kind of money on a used truck.... Buy new first and that isnt likely to happen..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

You get what you pay for.

Hopefully.


----------



## NeTree (Dec 20, 2003)

If it's just normal boom flex, I wouldn't worry about it. More movement than usual could signal a greasing is in order.

The age of the truck isn't as important as how well it was maintained.

Here's the first truck I bought, and it still sees use almost daily. 1970 Ford C-600 (Cabover), 361 2v gas, Clarke 5+5, 46' Skyworker, all cables. Still passes inspection every time.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice setup, Erik!  

I don't think Abbs talking bout boom sway, though.

I thunk.





Hey Erik, whats that weird looking side bin?


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 20, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## NeTree (Dec 20, 2003)

Butch, that "side bin" is my toolboxes.... gots to put stuff in there so I don't have to put tools in the chip-box, get to the job, take em out, do the job, put em back in, go to the dump site, take em back out, dump, put em back in....


There's room in there for EVERYthing. AND they lock.

It's 8 feet deep (the width of the truck), 4 feet/3 feet high, and 4 feet wide. (With shelves inside of course)



Course, it's not tall enough for everything, but it's gotta REAL tight turning radius, and a short sheelbase. Gets alot of places the 55/65/75 can't. Perfect for urban street-tree pruning.


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 20, 2003)

Do they have BT'S in AB? thought there's only fields of wheat.


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 20, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

i personally think it is worn and needs lots of grease.. The cables look pretty good to me. i dont have any employees its just me who goes in the bucket.... Now my worn bottem fiberglass bucket may be another story.... that looks scarey but i am fixing that.

when i am, up in the bucket , if a the truck stops i just tie in and ride the rope down..


----------



## NeTree (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbershay _
> *
> 
> when i am, up in the bucket , if a the truck stops i just tie in and ride the rope down.. *



Does that happen alot?


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

well i think it has happened a few times , Esspecially if i have the idle to slow or i run out of gas.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Butch, that "side bin" is my toolboxes.... *






Cool, Erik. Its a little different than the side bins (thas whut I call em) that I'm used to.  

Ya'll remember this baddarse mama-jama?


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

Looks like it would work great but it sure is ugly....


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 20, 2003)

When you have to drop a hunk of wood on the road, just turn on the red flashing lights and put out that stop sign bar.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbershay _
> *Looks like it would work great but it sure is ugly.... *





Ugly? Geez Abb, that sucker is all business. A little paint and you'ld wanna slap yur pappy!


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

The stand out factor would have to be good for at least half a dozen jobs///


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 20, 2003)

Abbershay

I really hate to rain on your parade, but the more you reveal about this truck, the more you should consider finding some thing better or spend some serious bucks on the one you have. There have been some serious accidents in our area the last few years from buckets that didn't get proper maintence.

Lots of grease is just wishful thinking that it is going to be a cure all for the problems your having.

No one likes spending 4 and 5 figures bucks to get equipment fixed. If you want to have a safe reliable, dependable truck you just have to break down and " Git er Done " so to speak.

We don't need any more contributions to the Accident and Fatalities Forum here.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

oh i have considered getting another truck..... If the economy holds up, i will be getting a newer one. But this one is will still fill the bill until i find another. i would like to get a international with the 466 and a 2 size bucket.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *I think Abbershay has it all figured out. Inspections and repairs are for dumb people who aren't smart enough to 'keep an eye' on worn out parts. I believe Abbershay knows the exact condition of his truck and is intimately aware of every worn part. Therefore, an inspection would be a waste of money. And he has determined his truck is 100% safe for him to use until he unloads it. You see, he's just smarter than the average tree guy in a 30 year old worn-out bucket truck. He don't need no steenkin' inspection! *







Excellent post!


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 20, 2003)

Glad to hear it. I think the economy is on the upturn, surprizingly we have had a spurt of work for this late in the season that will carry us well into January. I recently heard from one of our heavy commercial clients that have been silent for almost three years. When these people spend money on trees I know something is up, hopefully for the better.


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *I think Abbershay has it all figured out. Inspections and repairs are for dumb people who aren't smart enough to 'keep an eye' on worn out parts. I believe Abbershay knows the exact condition of his truck and is intimately aware of every worn part. Therefore, an inspection would be a waste of money. And he has determined his truck is 100% safe for him to use until he unloads it. You see, he's just smarter than the average tree guy in a 30 year old worn-out bucket truck. He don't need no steenkin' inspection! *



I am starting to agree. It sounds like it is becoming a bucket-bolts mighty quick. I think that if I had a bucket truck and it moved more than it should, I would have it inspected quickly, if not sooner, seeing as how the "slightly worn pins" are what hold you up in the air. As to the "needs a good greasin" thing, that, IMO is pure lazyness/ lack of respect. You should grease it every day, twice if you are in it more than usual, as a 5 cent shot of grease goes a long way toward somthing called "PREVINTATIVE MAINTENANCE." But like i said it is my opinion, and your truck, so do what you want.

Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

Heyheyhey , its not 30 years old.... it isnt that bad of a truck . Sure i wouldnt mind if it was tighter. But the design of it helps it to sway it is way out at the back end of the truck and its put together with pins from the factory.. pins dont make things tight. I really dont plan on selling it after i am through unless i sell it to a friend for a contracting construction.. the truck really doesnt owe me anything i only paid 3 grand for it.  The truck itsself it junk but i like that boom even if it does sway.. when its on the back like that i can really reach out a ways from the truck. 

The boom is very easy to swap it onto another truck , i just might do that. i will see if i can take pictures tommorrow , hope you all do give me to much grief though....

There is no excuse for not greasing .... i agree with you.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

One more thing if something was to break i hope it does it good , i am in no way afraid of dying but i sure dont want to get hurt.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

Agonizing pain can be a tad uncomfortable.


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbershay _
> *One more thing if something was to break i hope it does it good , i am in no way afraid of dying but i sure dont want to get hurt. *




I aint scared of death either, only kinda wonder how its gonna happen (hopefully after a long purpose driven life, but before I become a burden on anyone, and go in my sleep). However, I would like to think that I would be missed and would missed by my love ones. 

That is the reason I don't climb on an ascender with a worn pin that has a little slack in it, I buy another one, or in your case, fix it.


Carl


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

compared to my life in the past . this is one of the safest things i have done.

I think some of you guys are thinking this sway is allot more than it is. i cant really image that a 1995 boombruck would already need to be gone through. i got clothes that last longer than that. no offence.lol


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 20, 2003)

Still doesn't justify neglect.

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_118.gif' border=0></a>

Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbershay _
> *compared to my life in the past . this is one of the safest things i have done. *





What does that have to do with the price of rice in China?


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

just that it isnt as bad as you think ... thats all.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Dec 20, 2003)

When you think the economy in your area can support it, I still believe you should consider a refurbished '94-'97 truck. There is a bunch of them available now that have been released from Asplundh. You will be amazed at how much you can reach with the added height and the break-over-center lower boom. Most jobs I don't have to rotate the boom around because I can get so close due to the over center lower boom. An added benefit to having nice equipment is that you tend to get more quality conscious customers that will pay more. I've had people come up to me from within the neighborhood I was working and ask for estimates due to my truck. They say " I like your truck, you must do first rate work". I charge more now because people expect to pay more. Just a thought.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 20, 2003)

well you are totally right about that.... Believe me i would be very happy to get a newer truck.. However this one works for now. You guys got me scared sitting here at the computer. I may sound reckless but believe me i'm not .


----------



## zero (Dec 21, 2003)

*sway to much*

abber hate to sound like swingblade but a little higher tire pressur may help


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 21, 2003)

actually my tires arent on the ground, the riggers pretty much take out all the tire weight.


----------



## njarbor (Dec 21, 2003)

the boom on the truck i work with is very bouncy . if you dont easy off the hydraulics and just let it go it bounces. working around lines you get to konw the controls very quickly


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbershay _
> *actually my tires arent on the ground, the riggers pretty much take out all the tire weight. *




Abb, you don't set your bucket truck up like a crane, with the tires lifted off the ground. Bucket trucks are designed to use the tires along with the outriggers for stability.

I've operated maybe 4 or 5 different type aireal lifts over the years, and I've never had one that required the tires lifted off the ground to level/stabilize it.

That there might be part of your instability problem.



Hey Erik, ORclimber, do ya'll lift your tires off the ground when you set-up?


----------



## NeTree (Dec 21, 2003)

Nope. But what do *I* know.....


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't either. I just level the truck and add a little bit of pressure to stabilize.


----------



## ORclimber (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Hey Erik, ORclimber, do ya'll lift your tires off the ground when you set-up? *



No never did, but I've been out of buckets since leaving Asplundh. And you spelled my name wrong it's E-r-i-c
   Just kidding Erik.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 21, 2003)

I will have to do that. i Always have seen it done that way , so thats what i did. thanks i will remember that.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool, Abb. I would try keeping as much weight as possible on the ground, using my outriggers only to stabilize/level the truck.

Oh by the way, do you use outrigger pads? 90% of the time you should use them.

If you've ever had one sink on you, you would understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 21, 2003)

i know thats a good practice, one i havent been doing because my pads on the out riggers are real big, and cover just as if i was using pads.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't know how Abb's truck is set up, mine has 4 stabilizers.

The two front ones level the truck itself, the rear ones are there for additional stability, they will raise the rear end, but I never raise the tires off the ground. Raising the tires off the ground just puts undo stress and strain on the stabilizer and the main frame supports. 

When you raise tires you are also raising the differential, and brake drums, that is alot of extra weight for a rigger that IMO wasn't designed to hold that much weight, plus do the job of stabilizing the truck.


----------



## Abbershay (Dec 21, 2003)

Gheee i feel like the guy who brought the chainsaw back to the store and said it doesnt cut that great.. they after its started whats that sound...


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 21, 2003)

Abb

You started this thread, don't look at it as we are getting down on your case, but more as trying to help you get going in the right direction.

Also look at it this way, when you go to update your truck at least you know what to look for in a truck and what NOT to buy, not every body gets it right the first time around.


----------



## geofore (Dec 21, 2003)

*pads*

How big is real big? 2'x2'? or 3'x3'? Guess you've never measured the lid on a septic tank yet? Then there is the part about "I seen it done this way." Don't sit at the computer and worry about what is said, try it and see if it works for you, meantime give it some grease once in a while. Then let us know how it did or didn't work for you.


----------



## MidwestTree (Dec 21, 2003)

After reading this thread I see that Abbershay is not far from right. I had new pins and cables put in my truck. A friend of mine has been in business for about 25 years working on equipment, including bucket trucks. He told me that there will be a certain amount of play in any older boom. It only takes the slightest tolerance in each pin to be magnified out to the end of a 50-60 foot boom. The pins in a bucket truck are usually larger than those in a backhoe which receive a much greater amount of stress. If the pins in backhoes and high hoes can with stand the stress, a bucket truck can easily withstand it. I do agree that you should watch the turret bearing as well as the pins but the chances of one of these pins breaking almost unheard of (from normal use). I say normal use because a guy in town used to rope off huge limbs to the boom and then cut them, letting the boom take the shock. He is no longer in business, went to prison for selling drugs.


----------



## zero (Dec 22, 2003)

*sway to much*

abber da i am use to 3/4 vans and 1 ton cc bodys no riggers but we had one gmc with 80 ft bucket used for working highway lighting that was almost new 4 out riggers ,and that would sway in alite breeze so would the 100 ft light mast, a bulb change was like playin pin the tail on the jackass ! on week ends the boss used it to set roof trusses .only the new guys would take the overtime!!! once. [when i grow up i still want to be me !] zero happy holidays when i was young all iwanted was my two front teeth this year i got a full upper plate!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MidwestTree _
> *... a guy in town used to rope off huge limbs to the boom and then cut them, letting the boom take the shock. *




Ha!

What a nut!


----------



## zero (Dec 23, 2003)

*Boom!!!*

mb - funny the way some people think boom,till it goes boom!! hate to be the guy who buys that little cream puff.


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 23, 2003)

RAISE YOUR PRICES!!!!!
(that goes for everybody)


----------



## MidwestTree (Dec 23, 2003)

Zero,

So far it is setting in the weeds...good home for it!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 23, 2003)

When I was a newbie my mentor was an idiot, pretty much. Actually, it was kinda good for me, cause he let me operate the bucket by the second day. By the second week, I WAS the operater. Ha! I didn't know anything except to set my outriggers and keep outta the hot wires.

Anywho, part of his 'training' was telling me that it was alright to rope smaller 'large' limbs on the boom's lanyard hook. Oh, lanyards? Ha! I think there was one in a side bin somewhere. We never wore 'em.

I bet there is someone out there right this minute that does this as a matter of procedure.

Hmmmmmmmm.

In my old age I guess I would say that if there was no shock-loading involved, and the combined total weight of the operater/load did not exceed the buckets max weight, roping in that manner is not so far-fetched as one might think.

But I would do that only as a last resort.

There is ALLWAYS A WAY to get the job done, and do it correctly.








Ya just gotta THINK....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *
> 
> But it's still wrong to do it. *



I'm sure Ann-suh wouldn't approve. But if you don't overload the bucket, and you don't shock load, doing it once in a blue moon ain't no big deal.

If I remember right, the max load on my bucket was 300 lbs.
I'm an easy 200. So basically, any limb you can't hold with both hands(over 100 lbs) is overloading the boom.

Ja all think?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *
> 
> ssshhhhhhh- don't tell anyone! *




Not me, bro!


----------



## NeTree (Dec 24, 2003)

Rope limbs off the bucket? Done that, DO that. But then... MY bucket says: 300#lbs operator, 300# max jib load... SWEEEET!


----------

